
How to Get Someone to Stop Reclining Their Seat on a Flight - rolph
https://lifehacker.com/how-to-get-someone-to-stop-reclining-their-seat-on-a-fl-1839467741
======
tomohawk
Kicking the seat? Really? So childish. How about actually talking to a person
politely? Maybe the person has a health condition and needs to recline. Maybe
the person has a health condition that your kicking and other physical attacks
will worsen. Maybe you can work something out that is mutually beneficial.

